# "show and shine" forum?



## markryder (Dec 22, 2005)

Reading the forums, I see a lot of beautiful TT's owned by various people here. But they mostly only appear in signatures. I'd love to see a "show and shine" forum, where people could post pictures of their cars. And keep us up to date with the progress of it, as modifications and such are carried out.

I know there's the "member gallery" under "extra", but...Experiences from other forums has me longing for a dedicated forum for owners cars.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Thats a good idea


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Good idea!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Good idear if only I could post pics


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Good idear if only I could post pics


easy.............put down that pie you are eating..

get on your PC Job done :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

DGW131 said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Good idear if only I could post pics
> ...


No contest the pie stays were it is


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

its very popular on the Mitibishi Lancer forum

http://lancerregister.com/forumdisplay. ... forumid=21


----------

